# 92FS grip question



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello all. I was hoping at some point for an92FS Vertec Inox to come down the pipeline but that has yet to happen. The vertec grip fits my hand much better. My friend has a Vertec Inox and I LOVE shooting his gun. But since there seems to be zero available, is it possible to simply change out the grip on a 92FS to a Vertec or is the internal frame what makes the grip slimmer? Just wondering what you pros think or if anyone has done this. Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The frame cannot be converted. But Berettas are like lego. You can buy a Vertec frame later and swap the slide.

While not Inox, you can easily buy Berettas with the Vertec grip now. All of the fullsize 92x models come with the Vertec grip, along with the M9A3.

Another option is one of those and just get it refinished if you must have that color.

It has been a few years since there have been any Inox Vertecs on the market.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I see that both Academy and Bass Pro shop has them in black- did not see Inox.

Love my 92.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> I see that both Academy and Bass Pro shop has them in black- did not see Inox.
> 
> Love my 92.


Those are the latest 92X series guns


----------

